# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  budgie και καναρίνια

## Ανδρίκος

Καλησπέρα...Έχω αρχίσει να φτιάχνω μια μεγάλη κλούβα στο κήπο μου σε διαστάσεις 3μετρα επί 3,5 και 2 μέτρα στο ύψος.. την φτιάχνω με τρόπο ώστε να μην μπορεί να μπει κάποιο ζώο μέσα και να μου φάει τα πουλιά...έχω 3 καναρίνια και το ένα από αυτό το θηλυκό είναι στη φωλιά με τρία αυγά.. όταν με το καλό φτιάξω την κλούβα αυτή( σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ) θέλω να τα βάλω μέσα ( μπορεί και 1-2 φλώρους). Θα ήθελα πολύ όμως να βάλω και 1 με 2 ζευγάρια budgie μέσα. Και έχω την απορία αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος. Η κλούβα είναι μεγάλη όπως σας είπα και πυστευω πως θα έχουν πολύ χώρο.. μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τα βάλω μαζί και να μου δώσετε και κάποια συμβουλή;;; Ευχαριστώ

----------

